# Rare Nomad



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

How much you think the reserve is??? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> How much you think the reserve is??? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320341909025&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us



LOL, just asked seller these questions:

Can you please tell me which part of this car is Aurora AFX? What makes it rare?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Since it is no longer original by the customization, as a collector, I would think it's value has been compromised. If I was going to drop $250 on it, it better look like Aurora just delivered it. JMHO.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No doubt this is a scam!!! BIGTIME!!!! Not an ignorant person at all. If you check the only recent feedback as a seller he has now, you'll see he just sold a real deal solid rivit chassis brownie for $299.00. This AW wanna be is an intentional scam riding on the coat tails of a genuine for the sole purpose of boosting his credability. What a dirtbag!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Since it is no longer original by the customization, as a collector, I would think it's value has been compromised. If I was going to drop $250 on it, it better look like Aurora just delivered it. JMHO.  rr


What was the give away that it wasn't original? The JL Grill?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that car looks terrible!250?for what?the extra large hood scoop?or those dumb header pipes?hokey hokey hokey....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You think if I bid .99 I'll get a second chance offer??? LOL


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

A few years ago I bought what was listed as a AFX nomad test shot. I asked the seller for the numbers under the Body. He provided the correct nomad numbers. When the car arrived it was a JL nomad with the JL numbers under the body.(no Bumpers on the body) Long story short.
I wrote a long letter to the eBay arbitration officer on how the values differed greatly on the way the car was listed VS how it actually was. I Lost !!
That was the last time I ever paid for anything with my pay pal linked checking account.
Now I am a little more thorough in my questioning and always pay via a credit card through pay pal. I have not lost an arbitration since doing this.Which makes me 2 and one all time.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

afxcrazy said:


> A few years ago I bought what was listed as a AFX nomad test shot. I asked the seller for the numbers under the Body. He provided the correct nomad numbers. When the car arrived it was a JL nomad with the JL numbers under the body.(no Bumpers on the body) Long story short.
> I wrote a long letter to the eBay arbitration officer on how the values differed greatly on the way the car was listed VS how it actually was. I Lost !!
> That was the last time I ever paid for anything with my pay pal linked checking account.
> Now I am a little more thorough in my questioning and always pay via a credit card through pay pal. I have not lost an arbitration since doing this.Which makes me 2 and one all time.


thanks for the tip!almost all of my puchases are paypal,so paying with my cc would protect me more?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

This is more a No Man! What a joke to look at too...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Heh, check out one of his prior auctions.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320335062006


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Who said that sniffing glue has no effect on the human brain?

That's a two-tube trip down brain fry boulevard, minus whatever it took to bond those massive hunks of chromed plastic to that poor little Nomad body.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

uhhh i am no expert by any means,but isn't that auction bogus????i own a nickel plated original mt,and it's open rivet...just curious.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

when he finds a fool to buy that for $250... send him my way, I have a bridge in Brooklyn to sell them


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I reported the item as a fraud. 
I can't put into words the hatred I feel for people who try to to pull this.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

and check out his other "rare" car for sale, a $400.00 blue specialty delivery van.
thanks for reporting him vj, I was so p'ed off and wanted to write to him and blast him................i may still do it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I done it.......and it was nasty


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

My Grand Mother used to tell me Tommy,If you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all. Sorry Nana.What a piece of Shi tea.Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Whats' next a Rare Black Shadow from the factory without a wing?*

good going Ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Hope this guy slips on a banana peel and falls down hard...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah that's crap.i would never be able to afford the real deal,but if i spent my hard earned slotbucks on that and got bilked...man i'd be pissed!i think i would actually sic the wife on him!(god help him....)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Color is right at least*



AfxToo said:


> Who said that sniffing glue has no effect on the human brain?
> 
> That's a two-tube trip down brain fry boulevard, minus whatever it took to bond those massive hunks of chromed plastic to that poor little Nomad body.


snicker...

A V six no less.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I can't put into words the hatred I feel for people who try to to pull this.


Dude, these are just toys. I hope you are not being serious...

If you are, the US Marines are looking for a Few Good Men looking to channel that kind of energy into something that really matters. Look out OBL and Taliban, we've got some mighty darn irate slot car collectors hunting you down now ... be afraid, be VERY afraid. Did the seller's name happen to be CoweringInACave? 



> Bob...Hope this guy slips on a banana peel and falls down hard...zilla


Now that's more like it, brutish one, that's the kind of unrestrained brutality that's appropriate for said infraction. I was kind of thinking something more along the lines of his iPod battery going empty at an inconvenient time, like halfway through a Manilow number, right before the good part. That would make him take pause before daring to humor us with his e-bay shenanigans ever again.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

No, I was serious.. and don't be silly.. it's not about the ITEM ... I hate people who try to rip off others through their lies and dishonest ways. I can't help it, I'm not Jesus... I hate them. I work hard for my money, as we all do... predators like this only serve to hurt ebay, and this country at large. Yes, it's just a toy... but you think this guy is honest in buisness too? I doubt it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

He apologized to me and said he didn't know and he would change the listing.
And I think he's lying, got caught, and is kicking himself for getting caught.

It not "just a toy" it's a way of life, the economy is horrible, jobs are lost right and left, and someone mis-representing something for money is wrong.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I bid a dollar, the chassis is worth that lol!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I reported the item as a fraud.
> I can't put into words the hatred I feel for people who try to to pull this.


Ah Comon Jim tell us how you really feel Doba can get the popcorn out ..lol.. But I know what ya mean...


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There is no doubt he knew what he was doing when he listed this car. Here's the link to his feedback for the real brown nomad he just sold... (hope it works) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320335062006&viewitem=&salenotsupported

He knows the difference. Period. As of this post the listing is unchanged. And I do hate a person who tries to fleece an unsuspecting buyer. He does way more harm than good to our hobby. He just put himself right into the boosy14 category. I have just notified Ebay about this auction listing too.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

i hope i win it lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I would hope that we could find some middle ground between decapitating this seller and rewarding him with a cookie.

While I agree with Jim's guillotine justice on face value; lets take a hard look at the stoopid factor as well. Even my grandson Jimmy wouldnt shell out hard earned chore money for that finely modeled example. He's seven by the way.

The car stinks, the auction stinks, and by association the seller is pooh smeared as well. Blessedly we as a band of slot brothers can share knowledge, protect one another, and continue to conviene our adhoc kangaroo court as we try these sharks in the pond who prey upon the unsuspecting plebes in our hobby. Thankfully, for their sake, we cannot dispense vigilante justice. 

It aint a perfect world, it aint a perfect slot car, and ebay is hardly a perfect system. 

Not much has changed since last week.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

His contact info is there

"We accept PAY PAL or Send payment to MARX TV GAMES 
Address ----- 4 Parkside Avenue 
City -----------Shillington 
State --------- PA 
Zip Code -----19607 
Phone -------- (610) 775-1716 
Hours ---------10:00 / 6:00 EST "

if you would like to talk to him about this rare piece.LOL


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

i was out bid, darn it lol


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Super RARE!!!!!!
Andretti sprint car, with chassis.
In good running condition.

-=*Buy it* *Now!*$250.00












****PLEASE NOTE********PLEASE NOTE********PLEASE NOTE****

Items that are purchased must be paid within 10 days. If item is not paid for by the 10th day we will send you an unpaid item reminder. If you do not contact us within 2 days after the reminder is sent then you will be given negative feedback and the item will be relisted. You must contact us if your payment will be delayed or you will face negative feedback

WE RESERVE THE RIGHT TO REFUSE SALES TO SUSPICIOUS ACCOUNTS

It is your responsibility as the buyer to read and understand this listing

****PLEASE NOTE********PLEASE NOTE********PLEASE NOTE****


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> thanks for the tip!almost all of my purchases are pay pal,so paying with my cc would protect me more?


Yes because if pay pal(arbitration) fails you your CC company will not. They love to stick it to pay pal. EBay knows this as well, when they decide a case.
If you have no money in your pay pal account and did not pay via a linked checking account(cash) they have no leverage.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> lets take a hard look at the stoopid factor as well


Yes indeed. I'm glad I'm not the only one who recognized the absurdity of the listing. If I grafted a Cocktail Wiener to a Rokar chassis and listed it as a Super Rare Rokawieny and put a $300 Buy It Now on it and got anything more than a few chuckles out of it, I'd be a happy camper. If someone actually paid me $300 for it, well then I'd throw in a nearly full packet of very rare mustard - for free.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

If you want to put a stop to this guys scam click here an report the item as fraud http://cgi1.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReportThisItemRedirect&itemid=320341909025&seller=marxtvgames&active=1


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> If you want to put a stop to this guys scam click here an report the item as fraud http://cgi1.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReportThisItemRedirect&itemid=320341909025&seller=marxtvgames&active=1



VJ already did that.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

joez870 said:


> VJ already did that.


it will take more then 2 of us


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> it will take more then 2 of us


Now THAT I did not know! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Scam report submitted


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

joez870 said:


> Now THAT I did not know! Thanks!:thumbsup:


The more of us that expose the scammer the faster fleabay will remove the auction. As you see even after he told Ed he was gonna change it he has not, He SURELY knows its not an AFX now and is hoping someone that does not know any better will bid on it an he can take them for a ride


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I already did too. It takes 3 days for Ebay to process them.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Confarnit, Rich, you're buy now button is disabled! Now I gotta go make one of my own.
:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Yes indeed. I'm glad I'm not the only one who recognized the absurdity of the listing. If I grafted a Cocktail Wiener to a Rokar chassis and listed it as a Super Rare Rokawieny and put a $300 Buy It Now on it and got anything more than a few chuckles out of it, I'd be a happy camper. If someone actually paid me $300 for it, well then I'd throw in a nearly full packet of very rare mustard - for free.


i hope that mustard is NIP...lol!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i just sent my report in also. and he didn't change his listing as he told me he was going too. just changed the opening bid from.99 to $5.00.

what a great guy.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

afxcrazy said:


> Yes because if pay pal(arbitration) fails you your CC company will not. They love to stick it to pay pal. EBay knows this as well, when they decide a case.
> If you have no money in your pay pal account and did not pay via a linked checking account(cash) they have no leverage.


but my paypay is linked to my cc...wouldn't this offer me some degree of protection?
i just checked that sellers feedback.funny.its all really good except for the feedback that is really really bad...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He's let the account sit idle to get rid of all the nasty red ones.. you got to dig, but this guy's feed back stinks...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

kinda funny that cherrioes gave him bad feedback, considering his own record of shiesty ebay deals


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

who's cheerios?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> who's cheerios?



the first buyer you see to gave him bad feedback when you scroll down No-MAD guy's feedback


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

oh yeah,i saw that!sorry.so if a guy like this gets a bunch of negatives,and lets the account idle,then his negatives will expire over time?????that shouldn't be!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> the first buyer you see to gave him bad feedback when you scroll down No-MAD guy's feedback


yeah me too, what a POS that guy is


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

couple email replies from this yahoo

Hello
this is a custom made car and a custom paint job.
I bought this as is on E-Bay sell told me it has 4 coats of cherry lacquer. looks as if it was original pink.
Thanx for your Question and good luck in your bidding

Hello
sorry you feel this way? ( Can't figure out what you dont understand when i say customized.
If you saw my last auction.. I do still have some original browns.
THANX FOR YOU INSIGHT

So basically he KNOWS its a fake an continues to try an sell it as an afx


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok he has added some to his auction


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

ok, now I bid 5.50! what an excellent example of a jeerky!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Checking ebay feedback easily*

Guys - this tool gives you an easier way to check older ebay feedback - www.toolhaus.org - it's what I use before allowing international bidding


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> ok, now I bid 5.50! what an excellent example of a jeerky!


I thought about bidding too, just to win and leave him a negative feedback for being a compulsive liar.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Well it is rare. I' ve never seen a piece of crap quite like it before. Dave.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I have two cats so I will start collecting "rare" bodies at the rate of eight or ten a day from now on. They may need a slim line chassis...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear ya Russ.. Way back when (1976) I was the family undertaker.... with 12 cats we were always finding something on the front porch for me to bury.... but we never did have "tree rats" to contend with.... :lol:


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

He's looking for a sucker. If it is true that there is one born every minute, then it wont be long until he finds one. He's either a scammer or extremely dilusional. It's not worth the $5.50 that the bid is already up to.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Closed at $5.50. T-Jet Racer "wins", but didn't make reserve


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well darn it!! Wonder why the reserve was set so high???? LOL!!! Serves the scum bag right!!! (the seller, not T Jet Racer that is)..:lol:

Maybe next time he'll be a bit more honest in his description.. Maybe something like... "Almost new pink AW Chevy Nomad.. Custom one of a kind (because noone could have as bad taste as I do). Powerful V-6 motor with an oversized chrome scoop, which does nothing but hide the brown paint I slathered on there because I'm not man enough or secure in my own masculinity to admit I bought a pink car. This miserable copycat job of a vintage $250.00 Aurora AFX can be yours for $249.99 today. Buy it now before the police lock me up or Ebay kicks me off!!!


----------

